# Oprah on circumcision today?



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I got this today:

http://www.realage.com/news_features...?v=2&cid=18396

I live in the UK, and we don't get Oprah here, but thought others here might be interested in seeing this (and I'd love a report back on what it said!).


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

: That bothered me. So it reduces sensation for both partners, but he'll never know the difference and it reduces STDs. I hope Oprah gets a new doctor!


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

I am definatly watching.....I hope everyone does because if it is biased and we got some letters going maybe she would revisit the topic.......with a nocirc rep


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll watch,as long as I can keep myself from throwing anything at the TV. Can't really afford a new one at this point, so if it gets too bad, I'll have to turn it off.







:


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

From Oprah's website re: Today's Show:

http://www2.oprah.com/health/oz/oz_2..._350_103.jhtml

Quote:

He says there are some reasons that circumcision makes sense-religious or family traditions, hygiene, and reduced risk of transmitting sexually transmitted diseases and viruses.

There are reasons to not circumcise as well. Some people consider it disfiguring, and doing it will reduce sensation during sex. "In a circumcised male, the bottom part, the underneath part of the penis, is the most sensitive part," Dr. Oz says, using a cucumber wrapped in a sock as a demonstration. "If you've not been circumcised, about half of the erogenous tissue on the penis is actually that foreskin area. Plus the foreskin covers over the glans-that front part, and that's the most sensitive part of the penis-so it doesn't get rubbed on, so it stays a little bit more preserved for when the foreskin eventually does pull back during intercourse."

The American Academy of Pediatrics doesn't take a position on circumcision. "They say it's up to you," Dr. Oz says.

For boys who haven't been circumcised, it is important to learn the proper way to clean themselves. Uncircumcised boys are 10 times more likely to get an infection than those who are circumcised, Dr. Oz says.

To do it correctly, "You pull the skin back and you can actually get under here and clean this corner out. Now these edges are where something called smegma resides and that stuff can get pretty nasty if you don't clean it up. But here's the bigger issue. As a doctor I care about this. Most guys who are uncircumcised have the foreskin leading off. This touches the pants and it gets scarred after a while. It can get pretty taut. Sometimes it goes over the tip of the penis and squeezes down on it and that can actually strangle the tip of the penis. That's called a phimosis. When we see it, that's an emergency. And so for folks that have not been circumcised, that's pretty important to keep in mind."


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, she let this topic come up on her show. I guess that's good. I'm trying to be optimistic that this could provide a chance to educate. Do you think NOCIRC or DOC will get involved? Should we send letters to Oprah or ask these organizations to contact her?


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

OMG is that guy really a doctor?

He's clearly got absolutely no idea of how a complete penis works. That's absolutely _pathetic_.

How the he11 do you all get to adulthood over there, with people like that watching over your health?


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like Dr. Oz is cut.

I would say that DOC should contact him regarding his responses about the intact penis.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Idiot







:

So full of misinformation and propaganda







:


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I think what we need to do is to have paul fleiss,regretful mothers, mothers of intact boys-who facing the stupid harassment by doctors and most of them giving the wrong advice like thank goodness this mom was with it otherwise a poor baby would have been circ over banana pudding because the doctor saw yellow -said infection- and gave her 'cp' even mentioned sexual dislikes-we need to show this world how stupid doctors are


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Dr. Oz is a Turkish-American heart surgeon.

Gillian


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
Dr. Oz is a Turkish-American heart surgeon.

Gillian

then what is he doing giving advice of foreskin and circumcision ?


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

retract
rinse
replace

penis models not required!!

scrubbing not required!!








:


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

I've never cared for Dr. Oz in the first place, and even less for him now...







:


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

Dr. Oz is a Turkish-American heart surgeon.
Well that surely explains a lot...namely his idiocy regarding the intact penis. Geez. Seriously, I can't even take a regular Oprah episode without wanting to throw things at the TV. The sad thing is that I know many people who take the opinions of "experts" on Oprah's show as gospel...so if this Dr. Oz is going to come on the show and spout all this garbage, I'm thinking a lot of people are going to listen. Really gets my blood pressure rising!!!


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like Dr "Oz" should go float away in a balloon....and take his bad advice with him!









What, they couldn't actually get someone who knew what they were talking about? Apparently not.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

I just watched it. It made me want to puke.







:


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norajane* 
I just watched it. It made me want to puke.







:

Anything positive?

Did it seem very pro circ?


----------



## Greeneyes0506 (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 
Anything positive?

Did it seem very pro circ?

I just watched it. It was very pro-circ. The only positive they gave for being intact was increased sensation during sex.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

:

well, what did we expect from a woman who raves about rubbing foreskin on her face.







:


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 
Anything positive?

Did it seem very pro circ?

He said that being circed meant less infection. He was talking about the AIDS study in Africa and how it was proven that circed men got AIDS less







: , and that probably meant that it would reduce HPV as well, and that would mean that it would reduce cervical cancer for women.

He talked about what a nasty thing smegma is. Also how little boys have 10 time greater chance of infection if not cut.

He did mention that it reduced sensation during sex, which was the only positive.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 







:

well, what did we expect from a woman who raves about rubbing foreskin on her face.







:

True. So true.


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

norajane said:


> Also how little boys have 10 time greater chance of infection if not cut.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was thinking of cutting off my (future) son's big toes so he never has to worry about ingrown toenails. I've heard people without toes have less toe infections.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Ugh. Nevermind- maybe I won't watch it. Just what I want ot see is an ignorant, biased medical professional spouting off about things he has no knowledge of.







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Of course intact boys have more infections in the USA when parents and medical "professionals" don't know the proper way to care for an intact penis. I wonder what the infection rate is in countries where circ is NOT the norm.

And why on earth did they get a heart surgeon to talk about circ? Wouldn't a urologist have been more appropriate? Or at least a GP?


----------



## RileysmamaNM (May 10, 2007)

wow that sounds like a epsiode to just avoid all together.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 







:

well, what did we expect from a woman who raves about rubbing foreskin on her face.







:

THAT is what I came to comment on







:


----------



## SMC_to_be (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norajane* 
He said that being circed meant less infection. He was talking about the AIDS study in Africa and how it was proven that circed men got AIDS less







: , and that probably meant that it would reduce HPV as well, and that would mean that it would reduce cervical cancer for women.

I don't even know where to begin deconstructing everything that is wrong with that statement!


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't watched it yet, but I TiVo'd it. The whole thing makes me want to scream too. I just wonder what would happen if an authority on intact penises contacts her show. Has anyone tried? It wouldn't hurt to have several lay-people write too.

I just know hoe powerful her show is and since it came up on her show, I'm thinking she might be willing to talk about it.


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)

It's on where I live right now. I just can't stop thinking about all of the misinformation that's being construed as fact by millions of women right now.







Poor baby boys.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

: There are some days when I wonder what the point of continuing this fight is...


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

After Oprah's recent shows -- Jenny McCarthy, Michael Moore, etc. -- I'm very surprised and very, very disappointed. And very angry.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

Was the whole show on circ??? I thought from the little blurb I read earlier that it was a general Q&A session...

But ugh, ugh ugh, what a horrible "expert". I hope some *REAL* experts find a way to get Oprah to voice their concerns and this extremely horrible advice.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

Is a letter writing campaign in order? I'm all for it!


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

I almost feel bad for her screeners. She is about to be bombarded! Someone be sure to forward the study that says circ'd girls have lower incidence of HIV. Lets see how well that goes over.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Whoa, foreskin rubbing on face?

Is this for real?

(lives in a bubble...)


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FiberLover* 
Whoa, foreskin rubbing on face?

Is this for real?

(lives in a bubble...)

Yeah, there are several types of anti-aging cream that proudly boast neonatal foreskin cells among their "youthenizing" ingredients.







:


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I am so glad I found this thread!

I love Dr Oz, and I knew he was planning a mens show and I was going to watch it with dh later.

My dh will thank you too for me not making him watch Oprah.









We are having a baby in Dec and not circ'ing if its a boy.









PS-That took some convincing and my dh still thinks circ'd is better


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 







:

well, what did we expect from a woman who raves about rubbing foreskin on her face.







:

I was thinking to myself "What she does in her bedroom is none of my business, but wouldn't that make her pro-intact"...

then I remembered about that human rights violation cream.







:


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Of course intact boys have more infections in the USA when parents and medical "professionals" don't know the proper way to care for an intact penis. ?

Speaking of which-is there a sticky on this? I may be having ain intact little boy soon and I am clueless.







:

Also, I dont know how to care for my sons cut penis. Its strange because the glans doesnt pop out all the way like my dh's


----------



## Greeneyes0506 (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe DOC and NOCIRC should e-mail her show to let them know Dr. Oz's statements on circ were inaccurate


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
Speaking of which-is there a sticky on this? I may be having ain intact little boy soon and I am clueless.







:

Also, I dont know how to care for my sons cut penis. Its strange because the glans doesnt pop out all the way like my dh's










uncirced care:
http://www.medem.com/MedLB/article_d...DD&sub_cat=108


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

One Pro-circ comment from Oprah:

Quote:

*binker5*about circumsizeing. i worked as a nursing assistant for three years in a nursing home. during that time i only had two men come in who were NOT circumsized. they BOTH had infections around the tissue of the penis. my advice would be to circumsize your boys. i did.








:


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Promo on Dr. Oz on circumcision:
http://www2.oprah.com/health/oz/oz_2..._350_103.jhtml

Feedback email for Oprah:
http://www2.oprah.com/email/reach/email_showideas.jhtml


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Sigh... Its coming on in 2 minutes. To watch, or not to watch?


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

ack...i cant watch it...i was going to, but umm, no...especially if this is going to be part of the conversation...bleh...








:

peace...


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrgh !!!!!!!!!!!! I just watched it. I'm so tired of the ignorance of circumcision. On Oprah ! Makes me nuts.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm so glad that my mom didn't see ophrah today because -she is still so unsure of me not cleaning under foreskin=and since this would have made her believe that there are benefits to it still-she's in jury duty-and if things make her fear that issues will come up she will be so pressuring me etc


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

How awful! I just emailed the producers. I've always hated that guy and his smug snotty behavior. NOw I know he's a quack. God, I hope she does some kind of retraction (no pun intended!)

I wrote in my email that I thought she was the kind of woman that would do a show about the horrors, pain, and suffering caused by the uneccesary, disfiguring, and costly procedure of circumcision, instead of promoting the mutilation of baby boys.







:


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I can not stand when people talk about the nasty smegma etc etc... how incredibly insulting is that to all the intact men all over Europe, Canada...

oh and to my SON as well.







:


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Hasn't she done stories about the anti-female circ movement in Africa? Perhaps letters could point to that as well.


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

That Dr. Oz is way off track. If all foreskins scarred down from doing their intended function of protecting the penis, intact men would never have been able to reproduce in the first place. Geez, I hope my labias don't scar down from wearing tight pants







:


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

A small bit OT, but for those of you that watched did you see how nearly ever hand in the audience went up when he asked how many of you are circ'ed.








: Just makes me sad for the grown men too.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, it sounds like it was horrendous and I think I made the right decision in not watching!!! I figured that any message about circumcision from a woman who touts the benefits of foreskin-containing face creams is completely worthless.


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

Some people consider it disfiguring, and doing it will reduce sensation during sex.
He doesn't say it reduces sensation in sex, the statement is preceded by
"some people consider". In other words he is attempting to pre-empt that
point of view.

He comes across as 100% pro-circ and a liar.

Scarring, emergency circ for males being strangled by a foreskin. The man is dreaming.


----------



## mama_y_sol (May 23, 2007)

I just watched it, not having any idea what the topic was today...well, I got so mad the tv is now off and I am on MDC!

He also mentioned of the the "valid reasons" to circ (aside from religious): "boys want to be like their fathers"...I couldn't believe he said that...like a tiny infant chooses to have it done!

I am just


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

ok so the topic came up and said... AWESOME this will be GREAT oh DH is so going to have to watch this. Oh for sure dr. Oz can change his mind about non circ'ing!!!!

OH I WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOO DISAPPOINTED







:







:







: !!!!!!!!!!!! I DELETED IT AS SOON AS I COULD FROM THE DVR!!!! I DONT WANT MY DH EXPOSED TO THAT!!!! THE STD THING







:

that is just CRAZY! i am going to write Oprah!!! i mean he could have said it a little less one sided KWIM?


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

I too just wrote into Oprah. I was very disappointed with that section of the show (I didn't watch the other sections, I generally think that guy is wacky)... anyway just hope other will write in.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Of course intact boys have more infections in the USA when parents and medical "professionals" don't know the proper way to care for an intact penis. I wonder what the infection rate is in countries where circ is NOT the norm.

My thoughts exactly.

I was furious watching this. I truly had a physical reaction like I wanted to puke.

I suggest HAND written letters, if you want them to get any attention. I am definitely writing.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Because of the bit he said about cleaning and retracting the foreskin, I wonder if we can file complaints to his state's medical licensing board for spreading harmful misinformation


----------



## yokosmile (Apr 22, 2007)

Ignorance.. insanity... does it ever end? Will there come a day when baby boys keep their foreskins just as they keep their eyelids? Will we ever stop cutting our helpless babies, shooting them full of poison, leaving them to scream unaided in the middle of the night, shaming them, hitting them?!

And we wonder why this world, or this COUNTRY we call America, has gone straight to hell!







:


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I just watched it on Tivo and was very disappointed. I thought for sure Dr. Oz would be against circ. I have liked him a lot in the past, and dh really likes him. Dh is just as happy we didn't circ as I am, but it sucked to watch a doc that he really likes talk about how advantageous circumcision is.







:


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evenstar* 
Because of the bit he said about cleaning and retracting the foreskin, I wonder if we can file complaints to his state's medical licensing board for spreading harmful misinformation

Wow! I think your on to something.








Thats a GREAT idea!


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's a forum they have to discuss this show:

http://www.oprah.com/community/thread/3919

There have already been pro-circ postings so we need our side to be heard.

Gillian


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
Here's a forum they have to discuss this show:

http://www.oprah.com/community/thread/3919

There have already been pro-circ postings so we need our side to be heard.

Gillian

My information, except the time line, keeps getting deleted. For the 4th time!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeyedoc* 
That Dr. Oz is way off track. If all foreskins scarred down from doing their intended function of protecting the penis, intact men would never have been able to reproduce in the first place. Geez, I hope my labias don't scar down from wearing tight pants







:

Not to mention the glans of a cut penis scarring like that. talk about loss of sensation.

I'm really surprised that people think Oprah would do anything but a pro-circ piece. She's not into doing good things, she's into doing things that will look good to her white, middle class, midwestern audience. And that doesn't include promoting genital integrity or breastfeeding support.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
Here's a forum they have to discuss this show:

http://www.oprah.com/community/thread/3919

There have already been pro-circ postings so we need our side to be heard.

Gillian

I've been avoiding going to this message board, because I assumed that I would get all riled up by a bunch of pro-circ posts, but I am pleasantly surprised that I encountered the opposite! there are several posts with CORRECT info on circ vs intact. Way to go mamas! If only we could get the truth aired


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

The scarring comment has really been bugging me, because it is pathophysiologically impossible. Skin only scars when it is damaged through the whole epidermis to reach the dermis. There is no way that a guy's underwear rubbing on his outer foreskin is going to abrade his skin down to the dermis (unless his underwear is made of stick pins!). Does it happen to any of the body's friction points (elbows, knees, etc.)? Heck, no, because that is impossible! If a foreskin scars down, then it has been seriously traumatized or had a major infection - no way in [email protected]# do tighty-whiteys do it.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry for all you mommas who like Oprah, but this kind of thing reiterates to me yet again that she's nothing but a trend-wh0r3 (excuse my
















She's picking the big tragedy of the year, picking the current cure-all, and waving the flag of conformity, yet again. Way to go, Oprah, for yet again confirming for me the American Dream; Conformity without Reason (or research, for that matter).


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

sorry if this was already mentioned, I've breezed through the previous posts, but has anyone mentioned on the Oprah Forum how she uses the facecream made of discarded foreskins (along with Barbara Walters)...something like $160 a pop for 4oz.'s ????







:


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

for those of us who didn't see this yesterday. I think letters are definitely in order.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

The comments are definitely anti-circ now (many from us I suspect!).


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryJaneLouise* 







for those of us who didn't see this yesterday. I think letters are definitely in order.


YES YES... an onslaught. Show them just how many people support intactness.

Start writing!!!







:














:







:




























:

Jessica


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Where do we send the letters?


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

iwrote already


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FiberLover* 
Whoa, foreskin rubbing on face?

Is this for real?

(lives in a bubble...)

Bath and Body Works not only test on foreskin from newborns, they use it in the items that they sell!


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

I would also suggest starting a new thread about where to write to!


----------



## APMomOfKimmyN-Maya (Jun 1, 2006)

My mom called me right after she saw this and told me I should circ my son that is coming in February, also her other point was "don't you want him to look like daddy?"

Well luckily she got off the topic pretty quickly once I told her we weren't circing, but it is too bad about the promoting of circ in the media.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaLeigh* 
Bath and Body Works not only test on foreskin from newborns, they use it in the items that they sell!

How is this possible? I dont underrstand why it wouldnt be a biohazzard.

I mean, I totally get corruptness but I just dont see how it is safe for the public.

Educate me!


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Also, the foreskin is used to make large amounts of skin to be used for testing--"like human yogurt" is the way one article I read puts it. The foreskin is used to culture more skin.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 
http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Also, the foreskin is used to make large amounts of skin to be used for testing--"like human yogurt" is the way one article I read puts it. The foreskin is used to culture more skin.

Slightly OT but, if foreskin is used to culture more skin, would a reconstruction of the foreskin be possible from a circ'd man, say if he "borrowed" foreskin cells from an intact man?


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

I believe there may be a foreskin reconstruction surgery out there...I have heard of surgical restoration..but i really havent read up on it. I will and get back to you!


----------



## ummzaidan (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been convincing DH why we should not circ our 8month old. Yesterday he comes to me saying he watched the Oprah and how everyone should be circ'd etc. So all the work I've done has gone out the window thanks to her UNINFORMED show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DH is Muslim as well, so the convincing has been difficult but I had really made some progress!

Please is anyone doing a letter writing campaign? Do we just send the letters to the website. I'm so irate that's she's such a powerful woman and would let some uninformed Dr. inform so many parents.

Thanks!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norajane* 
uncirced care:
http://www.medem.com/MedLB/article_d...DD&sub_cat=108

Except this:

"Rinse the glans and inside fold of the foreskin with soap and warm water."

Soap is unnecessary and can irritate and problems can occur from that. There is no way I could use soap on my inner folds.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ummzaidan* 
I've been convincing DH why we should not circ our 8month old. Yesterday he comes to me saying he watched the Oprah and how everyone should be circ'd etc. So all the work I've done has gone out the window thanks to her UNINFORMED show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DH is Muslim as well, so the convincing has been difficult but I had really made some progress!

Please is anyone doing a letter writing campaign? Do we just send the letters to the website. I'm so irate that's she's such a powerful woman and would let some uninformed Dr. inform so many parents.

Thanks!

crap. sorry


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I read the article. I cant even respond *head explodes*


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ummzaidan* 
*I've been convincing DH why we should not circ our 8month old. Yesterday he comes to me saying he watched the Oprah and how everyone should be circ'd etc. So all the work I've done has gone out the window thanks to her UNINFORMED show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DH is Muslim as well, so the convincing has been difficult but I had really made some progress!*

Please is anyone doing a letter writing campaign? Do we just send the letters to the website. I'm so irate that's she's such a powerful woman and would let some uninformed Dr. inform so many parents.

Thanks!

You should mention this on the board. Its a stark contrast to what others are saying. It should slap them up a bit. Which is what they need. Following the crowd, a very UNINFORMED one at that!

Don't give up on the hopes for your WHOLE ds. In the end you WILL win! You have the power to protect him. Makes you feel liberated doesn't it?

As for Oprah, personally write her an e-mail. Click "Send in your thoughts".
*
Does anyone have her SNAIL MAIL address?*
~FW


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
I read the article. I cant even respond *head explodes*

Someone asked about BOYCOTT... TNS Recovery Complex

Ms. Barbarity McVanity would be P







SSED.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

I sent a message through the website, and I have some anti-circ information I will mail along with a letter when we get a snail mail address. I'm not an Oprah fan at all, but this just pisses me off.

With this link, you can "Ask Dr. Oz anything"

https://www.oprah.com/plugger/templa...ugId=242800001

Editing again...

This site says that this is her snail mail address:
http://www.tubal.org/Oprah.html

Harpo Productions
P. O. Box 909715
Chicago, IL 60607

I also found this one...

Harpo Studios
1058 West Washington Blvd
Chicago, IL 60607-2151


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ummzaidan* 
I've been convincing DH why we should not circ our 8month old. Yesterday he comes to me saying he watched the Oprah and how everyone should be circ'd etc. So all the work I've done has gone out the window thanks to her UNINFORMED show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DH is Muslim as well, so the convincing has been difficult but I had really made some progress!

Please is anyone doing a letter writing campaign? Do we just send the letters to the website. I'm so irate that's she's such a powerful woman and would let some uninformed Dr. inform so many parents.

Thanks!

I'm very proud of your husband's willingness to accept that his son's foreskin belongs to him. I understand that it's a process that he's not a custom to.


----------



## maygee (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savienu* 
Slightly OT but, if foreskin is used to culture more skin, would a reconstruction of the foreskin be possible from a circ'd man, say if he "borrowed" foreskin cells from an intact man?

So we pay the doctors to cut it off, they sell it, and then we pay to have it put back on?







:


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ummzaidan* 
Please is anyone doing a letter writing campaign? Do we just send the letters to the website. I'm so irate that's she's such a powerful woman and would let some uninformed Dr. inform so many parents.

I agree. I sent a letter and anti-circ information and resource sheets to both of the addresses I posted above, in addition to e-mailing through the form on her website.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

My son is circ'ed, and he isnt the best washer and let me tell you that little fella gets pretty damn nasty sometimes and he cant figure out why his penis is all red and irriatated, I have to remind him that he has to wash it, like move the skin around (he still has skin) and like wash it. (he is 8 by the way, i dont bathe him anymore) So what he was saying about the boys who arent cir'ed need to be more aware, he is full of it... he needs to talk to my 8 year old lol


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh Dr. Oz, I expected better from you!


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

I wrote too. I don't watch her show but love her magazine. Now, I won't buy it.

If she gets lots of letters, maybe she'll have to pay attention.

Usually, Oprah is pretty good at thinking outside the box of American culture.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Remember this his the background of this doctor;

http://www.viceland.com/int/v14n9/ht...php?country=ca


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven* 
Remember this his the background of this doctor;

http://www.viceland.com/int/v14n9/ht...php?country=ca

OMG! I'm glad that thing opened in a partial window. It took me a second to realize what I was seeing!







:


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

:


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Deserves a bump... and more letters.

Jessica


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

I did write to both the doctor and Oprah's production team. Wrote some chosen(but polite)words from Scandinavian POV.


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

The fact that he is standing there wearing scrubs on national TV is annoying enough to me to not listen to a word he says. I mean, c'mon! We all know you are a doctor, why are you wearing scrubs? Wear a shirt and tie for goodness sake. It's so pompous.

I haven't watched it yet, just looked at the website. I have it on the DVR but can't decide if I want to bother. I think it will just annoy me.

Thank goodness my DH doesn't care about his boys "looking like Daddy"!


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinasquirrel* 
The fact that he is standing there wearing scrubs on national TV is annoying enough to me to not listen to a word he says. I mean, c'mon! We all know you are a doctor, why are you wearing scrubs? Wear a shirt and tie for goodness sake. It's so pompous.

That is hilarious.

I just sent an email.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I sent Oprah an email.


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

I realize this thread is a few months old now but it is the first time I saw it. It surprises me that a stance FOR circumcision would be given on Oprah given how against FGM she is. Frankly it's disturbing that she would think it is okay for boys but not girls. I was saddened when I first read the responses on Oprah's website but by the end there really more responses against - than for. Thank you to all of those who spoke up against it.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gridley13* 
I can not stand when people talk about the nasty smegma etc etc... how incredibly insulting is that to all the intact men all over Europe, Canada...

oh and to my SON as well.







:

And women. Don't forget about all the women with smegma!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Of course intact boys have more infections in the USA when parents and medical "professionals" don't know the proper way to care for an intact penis. I wonder what the infection rate is in countries where circ is NOT the norm.

And why on earth did they get a heart surgeon to talk about circ? Wouldn't a urologist have been more appropriate? Or at least a GP?

because hes a famous doctor. famous people get more viewings and people to listen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
After Oprah's recent shows -- *Jenny McCarthy*, Michael Moore, etc. -- I'm very surprised and very, very disappointed. And very angry.











she had her son circd so his penis would be pretty.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

nak...just wanted to add, i never saw this episode but my mom did (and this is when i was still preggo) and she was pro-circ...AFTER watching she CHANGED her mind and called me to say she was glad that i wouldn't be circing (if i was going to have a boy...which we didn't know bcuz we opted not to find out) because circ is not nec. and would lessen his sexual pleasure as an adult! SOOOO my point is, if it changed her mind and made her pro-intact, it prob did to others too









p.s. one of the best things that came from the show was the msseage of it not being a nec. thing....i think a lot of women assume it just needs to happen,,,this episode taught otherwise!


----------



## Mommy2anangel (Dec 17, 2007)

I just saw this thread and had to comment

The foreskin is protection to the penis!! This statement made me mad "Most guys who are uncircumcised have the foreskin leading off. This touches the pants and it gets scarred after a while" Actually no, DH looks pretty normal to me. In fact don't you think that men who are circ'd, their penis is the one scarred since it's leading off??


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
p.s. one of the best things that came from the show was the msseage of it not being a nec. thing....i think a lot of women assume it just needs to happen,,,this episode taught otherwise!


I am still shocked when I hear that. I am circed, but I see uncut guys in the locker room from time to time, I knew friends who are uncut.
One of my female friends wrote on her online blog after taking this human sexuality class, and she said something like "o, and I learned something in class today, guys dont have to be circumcised"

I was so shocked she said that, she is a smart person. I just cant understand people wont use the logic that if foreskins were so bad for guys, evolution would have taken it away, a long time ago.
Like it seems so crazy that anyone would ever think that a body part NEEDED to be cut off for living!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2anangel* 
I just saw this thread and had to comment

The foreskin is protection to the penis!! This statement made me mad "Most guys who are uncircumcised have the foreskin leading off. This touches the pants and it gets scarred after a while" Actually no, DH looks pretty normal to me. In fact don't you think that men who are circ'd, their penis is the one scarred since it's leading off??

Wouldn't that mean, IF the foreskin wasn't there then the glans would "touch the pants and get scarred after a while" ? There is no logic in what he says AT ALL! Except that he did say the surgery wasn't necessary.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Wouldn't that mean, IF the foreskin wasn't there then the glans would "touch the pants and get scarred after a while" ? There is no logic in what he says AT ALL! Except that he did say the surgery wasn't necessary.

I wish someone in the audience raised his hand and called him out on it.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
One of my female friends wrote on her online blog after taking this human sexuality class, and she said something like "o, and I learned something in class today, guys dont have to be circumcised"

I was so shocked she said that, she is a smart person. I just cant understand people wont use the logic that if foreskins were so bad for guys, evolution would have taken it away, a long time ago.
Like it seems so crazy that anyone would ever think that a body part NEEDED to be cut off for living!

When most of my friends were born (1970s and early 80s), many of our parents thought it was illegal NOT to circ-- just like it is illegal NOT to vaccinate... Many times, parents weren't given a choice,or the choice they had was cohereced (and sill is today). And most of _that_ generation that I know thought it was like cutting the umbilical cord, something that HAD to be done.

I'm very glad that some people took the message away from Oprah that circ is unneccessary! I didn't watch, but from this thread, and oprah.com, it looked really bad.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
When most of my friends were born (1970s and early 80s), many of our parents thought it was illegal NOT to circ-- just like it is illegal NOT to vaccinate...

REALLY! That makes me feel kinda sick inside. I am happy my parents were not like that. My older brother was circed. But my twin brother was left intact, and I would have been to, if it was not for my medical issues. He was not cut because we were premature, but my parents never took him back in. From that, and a few other things I know my parents never thought it was required, but they also never saw any harm in it. I think I would want to throw up if my own parents thought part of my body needed to be removed because it was "gross"


----------



## CrowTRobot (Sep 1, 2008)

Felt that this issue needed another bump... as well as more e-mails and letters.


----------

